# Recusar



## Carlospalmar

Olá a todos:

Por favor poderiam os colegas falantes de português me dizer (ou dizer-me?) Se o verbo recusar é conjugado asim:

Eu me recusei
Tu te recusaste
Ele, ela, você, etc. se recusou
Nos nos recusamos
Vos os resastes
Eles se recusaram

Também gostaria de saber se segue "a" + o infinitivo do verbo Por exemplo:
Eu me recusei a assinar o documento.
Ele se recusou a fazer a pergunta para o pai.
Ela se recusu a ficar sozinha à noite. 
Eles se recusaram a contestar sem o juíz estar presente. 

Agradeço a ajuda. Por favor corrijam os meus erros. Mais uma pergunta: o uso é meio formal, é mais formal em português do que "refuse" em inglês?

Saludos.


----------



## Alandria

Olha, eu não sei dizer se é formal, porque eu uso bastante, mas outras pessoas não usariam com a mesma freqüência que eu.

Recusar pode ser um verbo pronominal e não-pronominal. Há um caso em que não é preciso usar o pronome:

Ex: "ela recusou o convite para a festa do dia das bruxas"


----------



## Carlospalmar

Alandria said:


> Olha, eu não sei dizer se é formal, porque eu uso bastante, mas outras pessoas não usariam com a mesma freqüência que eu.
> 
> Recusar pode ser um verbo pronominal e não-pronominal. Há um caso em que não é preciso usar o pronome:
> 
> Ex: "ela recusou o convite para a festa do dia das bruxas"


 
Obrigado Alandria


----------



## olivinha

Importante, Carlos:
Nós nos recusamos
Vós vos recusastes
O


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Importante, Carlos:
> Nós nos recusamos
> Vós vos rescusastes
> O



Foi de certeza por distração mas é "recusastes".


----------



## Opera fan

No passado é indispensável pôr um acento em -amos, ou seja, "Nós nos recusámos" , para distinguir do presente.


----------



## Joca

Opera fan said:


> No passado é indispensável pôr um acento em -amos, ou seja, "Nós nos recusámos" , para distinguir do presente.


 
Mas este acento só é usado no Português de Portugal. No Brasil, *recusamos *é ao mesmo tempo Presente e Pretérito. A diferença é sentida pelo contexto.

JC


----------



## Opera fan

Na escrita é dificil distinguir quando há um erro de ortografia. E na lingua falada com certeza que há uma diferença de som entre as duas palavras.


----------



## Alandria

Não, Opera Fan. Não há essa distinção no Brasil, ambos são pronunciados com o timbre nasal (alguns dialetos) e fechado (alguns dialetos), mas nunca aberto.


----------



## Outsider

Opera fan said:


> Na escrita é dificil distinguir quando há um erro de ortografia. E na lingua falada com certeza que há uma diferença de som entre as duas palavras.


Mesmo em Portugal, nem toda a gente pronuncia _recusámos_ diferentemente de _recusamos_.


----------



## Opera fan

Oh Outsider, deve estar a brincar comigo!


----------



## Outsider

De modo nenhum.


----------



## Alandria

Outside, 
Esses puristas pseudo-nacionalistas enchem o saco (eu me refiro ao blog)!! 

Aqui no Brasil a briga é regional, normalmente são paulistanos reclamando , porque a maioria dos filmes de renome são dublados no Rio de Janeiro, porque simplesmente não gostam do "carioquês".


----------



## Outsider

Neste caso, o que eu acho irritante é que a intolerância se baseia em pura ignorância. A distinção entre a primeira pessoa do plural do presente do indicativo (em _-amos_) e a do pretérito perfeito do indicativo (em -_ámos_) foi instituída pela norma ortográfica de 1911 em Portugal, mas não é universal no país. Quem lê o texto da reforma de 1911 (como eu fiz) percebe que os próprios autores dele sabiam que nem toda a gente fazia esta distinção na fala, mas acharam que era conveniente fazê-la na escrita, por razões de semântica. 
Mas fora de Lisboa há regiões onde esta distinção tradicionalmente não se faz (por exemplo nas ilhas). E em português clássico creio que também não se fazia; uma boa prova disso é que não existe no português do Brasil nem no galego.


----------



## Alentugano

Opera fan said:


> Oh Outsider, deve estar a brincar comigo!


Não é brincadeira, Opra Fan. Em alguns dialectos essa distinção não é feita. No sul de Portugal é muito comum pronunciar da mesma forma o presente o o pretérito das formas terminadas em "..amos", e, muitas vezes, isso não tem muito a ver com o desconhecimento da norma padrão - que manda acentuar as formas no pretérito - e muito menos com as novelas brasileiras - eu sempre ouvi falar assim. Eu próprio falo dessa forma muitas vezes, embora escreva como dita a norma.
Tenho ideia que nos Açores também acontece algo semelhante.
No norte de Portugal, há zonas onde me parece que a pronuncia tende a ser igual para os dois tempos verbais. Neste último caso (na região do Douro Litoral?) penso que se pronuncia algo aproximado a "/...ámos/", quer seja no presente, quer se trate do pretérito. É esta a minha percepção, mas não posso falar com certeza em relação aos dialectos do norte do país.


----------



## Opera fan

Deixando de parte expressões e pronúncias regionais, em todos os países há sempre uma minoria que, quer por ignorância ou snobismo, deturpa a sua própria língua. O comentário de Alanda levanta, contudo, um problema um pouco mais sério – “*No Brasil*, *recusamos *é ao mesmo tempo Presente e Pretérito”, sem diferença na língua escrita ou falada.  A ser isto verdade, e o mesmo se aplica a muitos outros verbos, *em todo o Brasil* há termos distintos para eu, tu, ele, vocês, e eles para indicar uma acção no presente ou no passado. Mas, ilògicamente, quando se trata de “nós” isto já não acontece. 
Esperemos que outros brasileiros queiram dar a sua contribuição sobre este assunto.


----------



## MOC

Alentugano said:


> Tenho ideia que nos Açores também acontece algo semelhante.
> No norte de Portugal, há zonas onde me parece que a pronuncia tende a ser igual para os dois tempos verbais. Neste último caso (na região do Douro Litoral?) penso que se pronuncia algo aproximado a "/...ámos/", quer seja no presente, quer se trate do pretérito. É esta a minha percepção, mas não posso falar com certeza em relação aos dialectos do norte do país.



Verdade para os Açores, em que é utilizado um som mais nasal, e verdade em geral para Douro, Minho e (julgo) Trás-os-Montes onde o som será aproximado ao /...ámos/ em ambas as situações.


----------



## Alentugano

Opera fan said:


> Deixando de parte expressões e pronúncias regionais, em todos os países há sempre uma minoria que, quer por ignorância ou snobismo, deturpa a sua própria língua. O comentário de Alanda levanta, contudo, um problema um pouco mais sério – “*No Brasil*, *recusamos *é ao mesmo tempo Presente e Pretérito”, sem diferença na língua escrita ou falada. A ser isto verdade, e o mesmo se aplica a muitos outros verbos, *em todo o Brasil* há termos distintos para eu, tu, ele, vocês, e eles para indicar uma acção no presente ou no passado. Mas, ilògicamente, quando se trata de “nós” isto já não acontece.
> Esperemos que outros brasileiros queiram dar a sua contribuição sobre este assunto.


*"Nós* dormimos" e "*nós* comemos", só pra dar dois exemplos, podem designar acções tanto no passado como no presente. O tempo verbal é dado pelo contexto. O que acontece com as formas terminadas em "...amos" é mais uma excepção do que uma regra.


----------



## Opera fan

'Tá bem Alentugano. Falemos só dos verbos terminados em "ar".


----------



## Outsider

Sobre os verbos terminados em _-ar_, o que há a dizer em resumo é que a grafia da primeira pessoa do plural do pretérito perfeito do indicativo difere em Portugal (onde é com _-ámos_) e no Brasil (onde é com _-amos_). Quanto à pronúncia, pode diferir ou não, dependendo da região de Portugal.


----------



## Joca

Opera fan said:


> Deixando de parte expressões e pronúncias regionais, em todos os países há sempre uma minoria que, quer por ignorância ou snobismo, deturpa a sua própria língua. O comentário de Alanda levanta, contudo, um problema um pouco mais sério – “*No Brasil*, *recusamos *é ao mesmo tempo Presente e Pretérito”, sem diferença na língua escrita ou falada.  A ser isto verdade, e o mesmo se aplica a muitos outros verbos, *em todo o Brasil* há termos distintos para eu, tu, ele, vocês, e eles para indicar uma acção no presente ou no passado. Mas, ilògicamente, quando se trata de “nós” isto já não acontece.
> Esperemos que outros brasileiros queiram dar a sua contribuição sobre este assunto.



Sou brasileiro e, portanto, posso dar minha *pequena* contribuição.

De fato, parece ilógico o que acontece, no Brasil, com a primeira pessoa do plural em relação aos tempos Presente e Perfeito do Indicativo: usa-se a mesma forma, na escrita e na fala. Mas as línguas têm dessas coisas: nunca são absolutamente lógicas. Querer que sejam lógicas... só se fossem artificiais como o Esperanto. E assim mesmo, tenho minhas dúvidas.

A verdade é que, apesar dessa - digamos assim - ambigüidade em particular, dificilmente ocorrem confusões e desentendimentos, porque o contexto - sempre o contexto - vai mostrar o tempo de que estamos falando ou, como se diz em Portugal, de que estamos a falar. 

Está dito?

Abraços

JC


----------



## Carlospalmar

MOC said:


> Foi de certeza por distração mas é "recusastes".


 
Obrigado pelas correções. Foi por distração. Erro de digitação se diz?


----------



## Carlospalmar

Joca said:


> Sou brasileiro e, portanto, posso dar minha *pequena* contribuição.
> 
> De fato, parece ilógico o que acontece, no Brasil, com a primeira pessoa do plural em relação aos tempos Presente e Perfeito do Indicativo: usa-se a mesma forma, na escrita e na fala. Mas as línguas têm dessas coisas: nunca são absolutamente lógicas. Querer que sejam lógicas... só se fossem artificiais como o Esperanto. E assim mesmo, tenho minhas dúvidas.
> 
> A verdade é que, apesar dessa - digamos assim - ambigüidade em particular, dificilmente ocorrem confusões e desentendimentos, porque o contexto - sempre o contexto - vai mostrar o tempo de que estamos falando ou, como se diz em Portugal, de que estamos a falar.
> 
> Está dito?
> 
> Abraços
> 
> JC


 
Obrigado pela sua contribuição. 

Agradeço tanto as contribuicões dos brasileiros quanto as dos portugueses. 

Alguém podería me dizer porque não se encontra exemplos de conjugação dos verbos pronominais em os livros ou nos dicionarios ou conjugadores de verbos on line. 

É um assunto muito intuitivo para o nativo de português, mas é um pepino mesmo para mim, e não sei se para outros falantes de castelhano também. Gostaria saber a opinão de otros falantes de castelhano. 
Aclaração e pergunta: Não sei se "pepino" e groceiro ou não.
Obrigado mais uma vez.


----------



## Joca

Carlospalmar said:


> Obrigado pela sua contribuição.
> 
> Agradeço tanto as contribuicões dos brasileiros quanto as dos portugueses.
> 
> Alguém podería me dizer porque não se encontram exemplos de conjugação dos verbos pronominais em nos livros ou nos dicionarios ou conjugadores de verbos on line.
> 
> É um assunto muito intuitivo para o nativo de português, mas é um pepino mesmo para mim, e não sei se para outros falantes de castelhano também. Gostaria saber a opinão de otros falantes de castelhano.
> Aclaração Esclarecimento e pergunta: Não sei se "pepino" e é grocsseiro ou não.
> Obrigado mais uma vez.


 
Olá Carlos:

Respondo apenas à questão sobre o "pepino". Bem, não chega a ser grosseiro, quero dizer, não é grosseiro, mas é bastante informal e só deve ser usado na fala (evitar na escrita) com pessoas íntimas e conhecidas. Diga mais neutramente: É uma dificuldade para mim. 

JC


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> Olá Carlos:
> 
> Respondo apenas à questão sobre o "pepino". Bem, não chega a ser grosseiro, quero dizer, não é grosseiro, mas é bastante informal e só deve ser usado na fala (evitar na escrita) com pessoas íntimas e conhecidas. Diga mais neutramente: É uma dificuldade para mim.
> 
> JC


 
Oi, Carlos.

Acho que, além de ter um registro mais informal, como bem observou o Joca, a expressão "pepino" não caberia naquela sua frase por também ter um significado um pouco diferente do contexto em que você a empregou.

A sugestão do Joca (é uma dificuldade pra mim), aliás, é perfeita. Acho que você deveria usar a palavra 'dificuldade' para esta situação, Carlos.

Quando a gente diz que 'tem um pepino' ou que 'está com um pepino', a gente não tem em mente a idéia de "não ter habilidade para realizar algo".

Aqui vão algumas frases para contextualizar melhor pra você, Carlos.



> O chefe tem um pepino para resolver. Vai ter que decidir entre dois funcionários para despedir.

> Quando aceitei dar aulas de inglês, não tinha idéia do pepino que seria. Os alunos eram muito bagunceiros e ninguém fazia a lição de casa.

> Estou com um pepino nas mãos. Tenho que dar uma notícia de falecimento a um conhecido meu.

> Minha vizinha pediu para eu tomar conta do labarador dela durante sua viagem de um mês. Não sei como me livrar desse pepino.



Espero que isso ajude, Carlos

Abraços


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> A verdade é que, apesar dessa - digamos assim - ambigüidade em particular, dificilmente ocorrem confusões e desentendimentos, porque o contexto - sempre o contexto - vai mostrar o tempo de que estamos falando ou, como se diz em Portugal, de que estamos a falar.
> 
> Está dito?
> 
> Abraços
> 
> JC


 

Oi, Joca

Eu concordo com o que vc disse e complementaria dizendo que, neste caso, *nunca* ocorre confusão. 
Abraços!


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Outside,
> Esses puristas pseudo-nacionalistas enchem o saco (eu me refiro ao blog)!!
> 
> Aqui no Brasil a briga é regional, normalmente são paulistanos reclamando , porque a maioria dos filmes de renome são dublados no Rio de Janeiro, porque simplesmente não gostam do "carioquês".


 

Oi, Alandria.

Essa bobagem de implicância com sotaque existe em todos os lugares, não é "privilégio" dos paulistanos, não...

A única crítica que eu faço em relação à realização de ficção de TV é o desleixo da produção que não se preocupa em ambientar inclusive o sotaque dos personagens.

Daí os "micos" de uma personagem supostamente originária da Moóca dizendo que vai de ônibus até a Avenida Paulieshta (Paulista). É de se rachar o bico. 

Tem gente de todo lugar aqui em São Paulo, tudo isso passa batido. Mas quando filmam por aqui, poderiam usar pelo menos _*alguns*_ atores com sotaque mais parecido com o nosso, só pra dar veracidade ao trabalho...


----------



## Outsider

Carlospalmar said:


> Alguém podería me dizer porque não se encontra exemplos de conjugação dos verbos pronominais em os livros ou nos dicionarios ou conjugadores de verbos on line.


Talvez porque são fáceis de prever sabendo as construções não pronominais.



Carlospalmar said:


> É um assunto muito intuitivo para o nativo de português, mas é um pepino mesmo para mim, e não sei se para outros falantes de castelhano também. Gostaria saber a opinão de otros falantes de castelhano.


Mas a conjugação pronominal em português é bastante parecida com a espanhola...!

Enfim, se tem alguma dúvida concreta, pergunte. Mas, se não for outra vez acerca do verbo _recusar_, talvez seja melhor fazê-lo num tópico novo.


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Oi, Alandria.
> 
> Essa bobagem de implicância com sotaque existe em todos os lugares, não é "privilégio" dos paulistanos, não...
> 
> A única crítica que eu faço em relação à realização de ficção de TV é o desleixo da produção que não se preocupa em ambientar inclusive o sotaque dos personagens.
> 
> Daí os "micos" de uma personagem supostamente originária da Moóca dizendo que vai de ônibus até a Avenida Paulieshta (Paulista). É de se rachar o bico.
> 
> Tem gente de todo lugar aqui em São Paulo, tudo isso passa batido. Mas quando filmam por aqui, poderiam usar pelo menos _*alguns*_ atores com sotaque mais parecido com o nosso, só pra dar veracidade ao trabalho...



Eu concordo, também esqueci de citar que abomino muitos cariocas que fazem a mesma coisa também, essa hostilidade não é exclusiva dos paulistanos, talvez o meu post tenha passado essa impressão. 

Na verdade temos mais é que nos unir e deixar de lado essas rivalidades bairristas, não sei o que muita gente ganha com isso.

E no caso das novelas, puff. A rede globo dificilmente faz algo com credibilidade, espero que a Vanda não apague o meu post, porque está fora dos eixos. Isso foi apenas para enfatizar.


----------



## uchi.m

Opera fan said:


> 'Tá bem Alentugano. Falemos só dos verbos terminados em "ar".


 
Eu simplesmente não conhecia esta distinção de escrita para os verbos _-ar _no pretérito perfeito e no presente que se faz em Portugal.



Carlospalmar said:


> Obrigado pelas correções. Foi por distração. Erro de digitação se diz?


----------



## Carlospalmar

Joca said:


> Olá Carlos:
> 
> Respondo apenas à questão sobre o "pepino". Bem, não chega a ser grosseiro, quero dizer, não é grosseiro, mas é bastante informal e só deve ser usado na fala (evitar na escrita) com pessoas íntimas e conhecidas. Diga mais neutramente: É uma dificuldade para mim.
> 
> JC


 
Obrigado pelas correções e registro informal de pepino.

Abraço


----------



## Carlospalmar

edupa said:


> Oi, Carlos.
> 
> Acho que, além de ter um registro mais informal, como bem observou o Joca, a expressão "pepino" não caberia naquela sua frase por também ter um significado um pouco diferente do contexto em que você a empregou.
> 
> A sugestão do Joca (é uma dificuldade pra mim), aliás, é perfeita. Acho que você deveria usar a palavra 'dificuldade' para esta situação, Carlos.
> 
> Quando a gente diz que 'tem um pepino' ou que 'está com um pepino', a gente não tem em mente a idéia de "não ter habilidade para realizar algo".
> 
> Aqui vão algumas frases para contextualizar melhor pra você, Carlos.
> 
> 
> 
> > O chefe tem um pepino para resolver. Vai ter que decidir entre dois funcionários para despedir.
> 
> > Quando aceitei dar aulas de inglês, não tinha idéia do pepino que seria. Os alunos eram muito bagunceiros e ninguém fazia a lição de casa.
> 
> > Estou com um pepino nas mãos. Tenho que dar uma notícia de falecimento a um conhecido meu.
> 
> > Minha vizinha pediu para eu tomar conta do labarador dela durante sua viagem de um mês. Não sei como me livrar desse pepino.
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que isso ajude, Carlos
> 
> Abraços


 
Ajudou sim. Obrigado pelos exemplos, eles ajudaram entender melhor o significado da palavra.

Abraços


----------



## Carlospalmar

Alandria said:


> Eu concordo, também esqueci de citar que abomino muitos cariocas que fazem a mesma coisa também, essa hostilidade não é exclusiva dos paulistanos, talvez o meu post tenha passado essa impressão.
> 
> Na verdade temos mais é que nos unir e deixar de lado essas rivalidades bairristas, não sei o que muita gente ganha com isso.
> 
> E no caso das novelas, puff. A rede globo dificilmente faz algo com credibilidade, espero que a Vanda não apague o meu post, porque está fora dos eixos. Isso foi apenas para enfatizar.


 
Obrigado e uma perguntinha: O que significa a expressão "É de se rachar o bico. " que você utilizou?


----------



## edupa

Carlospalmar said:


> Obrigado e uma perguntinha: O que significa a expressão "É de se rachar o bico. " que você utilizou?


 

Oi, Carlos.

Na verdade fui eu que usei 

'Rachar o bico' significa "rir muito". 

Penso que esta seja uma expressão mais usada em São Paulo.

Abraços!


----------



## Carlospalmar

edupa said:


> Oi, Carlos.
> 
> Na verdade fui eu que usei
> 
> 'Rachar o bico' significa "rir muito".
> 
> Penso que esta seja uma expressão mais usada em São Paulo.
> 
> Abraços!


 
Oi,

Então fiz confusão sobre quem tinha usado essa expressão.
Obrigado pela explicação.


----------

